# Commercial Snow Removal



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey guys I am sure that this or something very similar has been asked here. I am located in Charles Town, West Virginia and work here as a Landscaper and Arborist. However in the past I have usually sat out the Winter because I have not wanted to deal with it.

This is mostly due to me not having a tractor. However this year in my development there are a lot of people requesting snow removal (I am going to guess because of last year). I am basically looking for any kind of advice that I can get as I am new to it.

I have done a lot of research on snow blowers Husqvarna, Troy Bilt, Honda, Craftsman, Ariens, and Cub Cadet. I know that MTD makes a lot of these snow blowers including the ones for Cub Cadet. However I found what looks to be a very nice Cub Cadet blower. I will post the link to it below this.

http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Cub-Cadet-3530TDE-Snow-Thrower/p14333.html

I have never really used a snow blower before but it looks like this one will get the job done. I plan on loading it into the back of my 4x4 Silverado and taking it around the development. I have done just a little advertising and already getting nearing a dozen interested people. They are all within a mile of my house.

I already bought some plastic shovels to clean around vehicles, and a soft bristled brush to clean off vehicles. Some driveways down here are steep, treacherous, long, unpaved, cracked, and everything in between. So far I would like to make at least $60.00 per hour including loading and unloading blower etc.

Anyway this is just a number and keep in mind I know a lot of you guys make a lot more than that but I am going to be using this little snow blower and doing some mild shoveling hopefully. So I think I have rambled on enough and any kind of tips anyone can give me for anything would be greatly appreciated.

Anything from what you charge, what basis you charge off of like how much snow type of snow, if you have someone helping you, and however you guys factor this sort of stuff in. Which is why I think an hourly rate is the only thing that is going to work. Also any gear like sprays that work for keeping snow off equipment, good Winter waterproof gloves, head wear, foot wear, etc. Anything you guys could feed me would be awesome.

Criticism will be well accepted here just take it easy on me. I am totally new to this stuff.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

Also I already spoke with a local Cub Cadet dealer and can get this particular model for several hundred less. There is also another deal going on where he can take an extra $100.00 off for a few more days. This is also one of the reasons I am here looking for advice. He also told me that he could put some gas in it and I could play around with it for a few minutes. Something a lot of people around here do not like, so that is a big plus.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your gunna drop 2300 on a snowblower that you have never used, or ever operated? Loading and unloading in your trk is gunna be a pain. 
Imo, get a Toro single stage, maybe a 2 stroke if you can find it. 
Again imo don't touch someone's car unless you ask up front.
Not sure about you wanting to get paid to unload your snowblower? Seems kinda odd to me


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

From the sound of the work you're doing, I would lean more towards a (used) plow over a snow blower if you already have a truck. Doing a bunch of P.I.T.A driveways with a blower and shovel sounds miserable to me.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

dieselss;1846209 said:


> Your gunna drop 2300 on a snowblower that you have never used, or ever operated? Loading and unloading in your trk is gunna be a pain.
> Imo, get a Toro single stage, maybe a 2 stroke if you can find it.
> Again imo don't touch someone's car unless you ask up front.
> Not sure about you wanting to get paid to unload your snowblower? Seems kinda odd to me


This machine does weigh just over 300lbs so I did think about loading/unloading. I think that I will be able to find a way though. Like I said the dealer did say that he is going to let me start it up and play around with it before I purchase it. I may build some ramps in the next couple of days that I think might suite it.

Around here I do not think any single stage is going to cut it. Another reason I want a three stage is that the word going around is that they do not get clogged as easily. Also I want to move a lot of snow fast.

Also about the charging for travel loading and unloading did I miss something? I thought it was normal practice to charge for time that you take to travel and load or unload the equipment? I mean you are using a lot of gas. I also read a lot of reviews and people are saying tracks are the way to go.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

MK97;1846234 said:


> From the sound of the work you're doing, I would lean more towards a (used) plow over a snow blower if you already have a truck. Doing a bunch of P.I.T.A driveways with a blower and shovel sounds miserable to me.


This is exactly what I am afraid of... A lot of people are requesting it so there is a lot of room to make money. However I really do not want to be miserable while doing this work.

The reason I do not want to use my truck to plow the show is because I am scared of doing damage to it. I have heard that there is nothing worse for a truck than playing snow. I know people in other areas that trade in their work truck every single year for a new one that do plow work.

So I really wanted to avoid putting a plow on my truck. I heard that these new snow blowers with power steering basically do all the work for you. Like I already said I cannot confirm this because I have never used one.

Also even though the dealer is offering to let me start it up and play around with it I am sure that it will be a lot different in two feet of snow. However I am hoping that by using it at the dealer I will be able to figure it out and decide on whether or not it is something that I will be able to do.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

All I can say is get wheels, not tracks. Sounds like you have things figured pretty well. $60 per hour is about right IMO. Good luck!


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

dieselss;1846209 said:


> Your gunna drop 2300 on a snowblower that you have never used, or ever operated? Loading and unloading in your trk is gunna be a pain.
> Imo, get a Toro single stage, maybe a 2 stroke if you can find it.
> Again imo don't touch someone's car unless you ask up front.
> Not sure about you wanting to get paid to unload your snowblower? Seems kinda odd to me


By the way I forgot to mention that after taxes I am going to pay just under $2,000 for this unit. Hopefully closer to $1,900. Not a big difference but if it is the tank that it looks like it is I will be very happy and make a lot of money.

However not to be a PU$$ but as MK97 already mentioned I could really go this Winter without having a miserable side job... I think it will pay off but this is another reason I am here.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

300 lbs after 8 hours is gunna be hell. After I'm done, my single stage Toro is like a ton. Fyi long ramps if you go that route. 
Operating the machine on clear clean ground is way different then with a couple inches. 
If your contract is set at 2" a single stage is just fine 
Question, would you pay someone to unload there snowblower, or lawn mower to service your yard? 
I would almost suggest not doing anything this year and working with a company first.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I am thinking WV snow will be heavy and wet, so single stage is a bad idea. Don't be scared of putting a plow on though, the damage is from the driver, not the plow. What size is your truck? 1500 or 2500?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

dieselss;1846253 said:


> 300 lbs after 8 hours is gunna be hell. After I'm done, my single stage Toro is like a ton. Fyi long ramps if you go that route.
> Operating the machine on clear clean ground is way different then with a couple inches.
> If your contract is set at 2" a single stage is just fine
> Question, would you pay someone to unload there snowblower, or lawn mower to service your yard?
> I would almost suggest not doing anything this year and working with a company first.


The way I read it, he wants to average $60 per hour, including drive time and loading time? Not unreasonable.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

Buswell Forest;1846247 said:


> All I can say is get wheels, not tracks. Sounds like you have things figured pretty well. $60 per hour is about right IMO. Good luck!


Hey Buswell Forest thanks for your response. I was looking at some other "lesser" units built by Troy Bilt. Here are the two I was looking at. For some reason the Triple Stage is duplicated but the same thing. If I decide on the Storm 3090 I can order it for 15% off now but have to order before midnight. I also get an extra 5% because I have a Lowes credit card. I will post below.

http://www.lowes.com/Search=troy+bilt+3090?storeId=10151&langId=-1&catalogId=10051&N=0&newSearch=true&Ntt=troy+bilt+3090#!

Now I heard this said one other time. "Wheels Not Tracks" Can you explain why? I heard tracks were the new big thing that made a big difference. I have read many reviews that say they are not just marketing help but do help.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hexa Fox;1846252 said:


> By the way I forgot to mention that after taxes I am going to pay just under $2,000 for this unit. Hopefully closer to $1,900. Not a big difference but if it is the tank that it looks like it is I will be very happy and make a lot of money.
> 
> However not to be a PU$$ but as MK97 already mentioned I could really go this Winter without having a miserable side job... I think it will pay off but this is another reason I am here.


It's not even about being a puss, it's about being smart. A plow on your truck is going to make life far more enjoyable. There is now way I would ever consider lugging a blower in and out of a truck every time it snowed. Only way I would consider this is buying a cheap pull behind trailer with ramps. Much lower and easier to deal with.

Also as said, the damage comes from the driver, not the plow. I've yet to hit anything in my truck.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

More psi on the tires. Tracks with float and not dig in for traction. 
Just wondering why you would charge to unload it? Seems like nitpicking


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

Buswell Forest;1846254 said:


> I am thinking WV snow will be heavy and wet, so single stage is a bad idea. Don't be scared of putting a plow on though, the damage is from the driver, not the plow. What size is your truck? 1500 or 2500?


Just to be honest up front I have never driven a truck with a plow on the front... I really do not want to "learn from my mistakes" in my truck. My truck is a 2007 Silverado 4.8 V8 1500 4x4. So it is the smallest of the V8's and not something I want to deal with.

Yeah, snow in my area is usually heavy and wet. The kind people easily hurt themselves trying to shovel.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

dieselss;1846266 said:


> More psi on the tires. Tracks with float and not dig in for traction.
> Just wondering why you would charge to unload it? Seems like nitpicking


I mean like Buswell said it is what I want to make on average. I thought it was common practice to charge that as part of the time. Anyway it is just a idea I was throwing out there. Driveways around here can range from very tiny to very long and wide.

Also between neighbors the terrain various ridiculously as I mentioned. Another reason I was told to go with tracks.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

Last year was terrible for snow but snow here in West Virginia usually does not happen often but when it does it usually accumulates to something. I am not sure if that is normal or what. Maybe I need to consider a plow for my truck. 

I was considering buying a tractor with a plow and taking in a lot more customer base. However if it does not snow I am in trouble. I much rather be stuck with a $2,000 snow blower than a $10,000 compact tractor with a $500 plow and $2,500 snow blower on the back. However if this year goes good I may consider it.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

I have been reading around that Track Drive is superior in every way. Also the only thing that can be considered a con is that they do float on snow. However it can be considered a pro too. This particular blower is on sale until midnight tonight.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_139971-270-31AH55R5711_0__?productId=3798213&Ntt=troy+bilt+3090&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dtroy%2Bbilt%2B3090&facetInfo=

I also save an additional 5% with my Lowes card. So I might just pick this up and see how it does. However the engine is weaker for a 30", no tracks, and it is only a two stage unlike the new three stage blowers.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Slow down sounds like you racing to make a decision right this min without all the facts. How many contracts do you have right now? What if you don't get anymore customers and your struck with 1900 paperweight?


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

dieselss;1846317 said:


> Slow down sounds like you racing to make a decision right this min without all the facts. How many contracts do you have right now? What if you don't get anymore customers and your struck with 1900 paperweight?


Yeah I know... I have six people on a list and several others that I have not gotten back to yet. Also like I said I think if I actually advertise I will get a lot more. I know I will have enough customer base.

My biggest problem is that if do my own LONG @$$ driveway and I am tired from lugging this thing around I am not going to want to go do five more driveways. However aren't these things suppose to do the work for you mostly? They have power steering now so no problem???


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Alright, here's the lowdown on your idea...
You will be good with a 2 stage but get a Toro, Honda, or Simplicity. As big a machine as you can get with WHEELS! Forget tracks, they move to slow, trust me it won't get stuck. Make some ramps with some grip on them and you'll be golden on loading and unloading. You need to charge per each time you clear it, and have a scale that increases price according to amount of snow. Forget hourly, you can't make any money with that. We used to do residential the way you are going to and we made good money doing it. You will be limited in the amount of work(accounts) with only one person(yourself). Also you should buy a good single stage machine for a backup or a used 2 stage if you prefer. I'd say you could do 3-4 houses per hr and charge $40-60 per house or more. That's way more than $60/hr. If you're gonna do it, then make some money, otherwise stay home.
You can always buy a plow in a few yrs if you grow your business.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

WIPensFan;1846327 said:


> Alright, here's the lowdown on your idea...
> You will be good with a 2 stage but get a Toro, Honda, or Simplicity. As big a machine as you can get with WHEELS! Forget tracks, they move to slow, trust me it won't get stuck. Make some ramps with some grip on them and you'll be golden on loading and unloading. You need to charge per each time you clear it, and have a scale that increases price according to amount of snow. Forget hourly, you can't make any money with that. We used to do residential the way you are going to and we made good money doing it. You will be limited in the amount of work(accounts) with only one person(yourself). Also you should buy a good single stage machine for a backup or a used 2 stage if you prefer. I'd say you could do 3-4 houses per hr and charge $40-60 per house or more. That's way more than $60/hr. If you're gonna do it, then make some money, otherwise stay home.
> You can always buy a plow in a few yrs if you grow your business.


This is exactly what I was thinking. If I can't make what I want or I get tired and my back hurts I just stay home instead. So you are definitely speaking my language.

Troy-Bilt, Craftsman, and Cub Cadet are built by MTD. I know they are not the best but with that in mind what do you (WIPensFan) and everyone else think about this one to start with???

http://www.lowes.com/pd_139971-270-31AH55R5711_0__?productId=3798213&Ntt=troy+bilt+3090&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dtroy%2Bbilt%2B3090&facetInfo=

It is half the price. I will get it for just under $1,000 and it will be a start.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I would advise a Toro, biggest you can afford.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

I am looking at Toro's and Honda's. So you guys are saying no go on the Troy-Bilt 357cc 30" with wheels? Under $1,000.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

Just watched a few videos on the Toro Power Max 1028 OHXE. It looks like a nice piece of equipment. Also it costs just as much as the 30" 420cc Cub Cadet on tracks. It looks like this little machine is moving some snow though. Might try to find one and go take a look at one tomorrow.

http://www.toro.com/en-us/Homeowner/Snow-Blowers/Two-Stage/Pages/Model.aspx?pid=Power-Max-HD-1028-OHXE-38802


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

Check this out guys. It is the Cub Cadet I was talking about eating through the rough stuff left in piles at parking lots. It looks like a beast. Right now I am deciding between it and the Toro Power Max 1028. They both look like capable machines at this point. However I am liking the features Toro is claiming to have. Like the "Anti-Clogging" system. 

If it is not just a selling gimmick it could make a big difference during commercial use.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hexa Fox;1846387 said:


> I am looking at Toro's and Honda's. So you guys are saying no go on the Troy-Bilt 357cc 30" with wheels? Under $1,000.


Yes, no go on that.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

WIPensFan;1846488 said:


> Yes, no go on that.


Thanks for coming back. I know the Cub Cadet is built by MTD too but it has a much larger engine and the three stage. Did you get a chance to look at the video I just posted? No go on that too or what is your opinion?

Sorry about that I forgot to add the video, here it is.






http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Cub-Cadet-3530TDE-Snow-Thrower/p14333.html


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I honestly don't like the action on that blower. For me personally, it's Honda for the engines, Toro for the entire package, and Simplicity because I've had at least 12 of them over many years and they worked great. Anything else I wouldn't trust. That doesn't mean the others are no good, it's just my opinion. 

I will say the Cub in the video moved pretty fast, and that's a positive when you're trying to do many accounts as fast as possible.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

WIPensFan;1846553 said:


> I honestly don't like the action on that blower. For me personally, it's Honda for the engines, Toro for the entire package, and Simplicity because I've had at least 12 of them over many years and they worked great. Anything else I wouldn't trust. That doesn't mean the others are no good, it's just my opinion.
> 
> I will say the Cub in the video moved pretty fast, and that's a positive when you're trying to do many accounts as fast as possible.


Thanks for your reply. I really appreciate your time and two cents WIPensFan and that goes for anyone else that responded.

I really liked this Cub Cadet and if I would not have came here today I would have bought it tomorrow. Like I said right now I am torn between this Cub Cadet and the Toro 1028.

Like you people already told me the bad things about tracks are they can float and some do move slow as @$$. However I read that they are ideal for all surfaces including hilly, uneven, unpaved, gravel, and the like. I read it off this website.

http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/stories/151-How-to-Pick-the-Perfect-Pro-2-Stage-Snow-Blower.html

I know this is a website that is trying to sell you a snow blower, but most of their models are on wheels. As most snow blowers are. Since I am going to be on ALL sorts of different terrain this is the reason why the tracks originally appealed to me.

Do not take this the wrong way but I am interested in the Honda's and a full on tractor with a blade and snow blower but for $2,700+ for a low grade model? No thanks to both of those for now. Like WIPensFan already mentioned, if my business grows and it is something I want to expand in or even continue then I will look into that stuff.

Is that more of the right mindset?


----------



## AGCPITT (Feb 3, 2011)

In a perfect world and conditions it will be fairly easy to get the machine in and out of your truck. But, when it's icy and the ground isn't level and the ramps are slippery, you are sliding all over the place you are probably going to say "this sucks." I would say a trailer with a low ground clearance would make your life much easier. For 2 grand you could get a decent used plow and make 10 times what you would with a 2 stage thrower.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

AGCPITT;1846652 said:


> In a perfect world and conditions it will be fairly easy to get the machine in and out of your truck. But, when it's icy and the ground isn't level and the ramps are slippery, you are sliding all over the place you are probably going to say "this sucks." I would say a trailer with a low ground clearance would make your life much easier. For 2 grand you could get a decent used plow and make 10 times what you would with a 2 stage thrower.


This is another reason I wanted tracks. I read and figured that they would do better on the ramps. I am shooting for longs ramps 72"+ and going to try to get some kind of grips on them like WIPensFan was saying. I may just buy some off Ebay. You can get a pretty nice set for under $100.00.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Get a receiver hitch mounted platform.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

Buswell Forest;1846664 said:


> Get a receiver hitch mounted platform.


Yep already looked into these. Could not find one that would support a lot of weight but I will look again. You have to figure you do not want all that weight on your trailer hitch right? I mean it can pull a lot of weight but do you want more than 300lbs pulling down on it like that?

I just found some that can support up to 500lbs. I was looking into this before. Do you really want a snow blower that weighs over 300lbs pulling down on your trailer hitch? Because this little setup would be pretty awesome.


----------



## AGCPITT (Feb 3, 2011)

Hexa Fox;1846657 said:


> This is another reason I wanted tracks. I read and figured that they would do better on the ramps. I am shooting for longs ramps 72"+ and going to try to get some kind of grips on them like WIPensFan was saying. I may just buy some off Ebay. You can get a pretty nice set for under $100.00.


Even with the 6' long ramps it is still gonna be a decent angle to get the machine in your truck bed. The ramps are going to get wet and slippery instantly just from being in your truck bed in snowy conditions. What happens if you can't get the machine back in your truck? I would build the ramps and do a wet test run with the thrower before you buy it?


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

AGCPITT;1846695 said:


> Even with the 6' long ramps it is still gonna be a decent angle to get the machine in your truck bed. The ramps are going to get wet and slippery instantly just from being in your truck bed in snowy conditions. What happens if you can't get the machine back in your truck? I would build the ramps and do a wet test run with the thrower before you buy it?


Definitely a good idea. Thanks for mentioning it. The whole reason that I came here in a hurry to buy a snow blower was because Cub Cadet has $100 off that ends Tuesday. So I was going to build some ramps in the next couple of days and play around with the unit at the dealership and see how much effort/trouble it took to get it into the back of my truck.

I will probably build some ramps and take the house over them and see how the machine handles it. Buswell Forest has a great idea too. I already looked into it but after he mentioned it tonight I looked again and found some cool stuff. I am still concerned with that much weight pulling directly down on my trailer hitch for an extended period of time though.

This is what Buswell Forest and I are talking about... I think. This particular model has some nice looking grip tread going up. Maybe I should consider it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pro-Series-5801600-Cargo-Carrier-/300910416689?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item460fa89331&vxp=mtr


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

AGCPITT;1846695 said:


> Even with the 6' long ramps it is still gonna be a decent angle to get the machine in your truck bed. The ramps are going to get wet and slippery instantly just from being in your truck bed in snowy conditions. What happens if you can't get the machine back in your truck? I would build the ramps and do a wet test run with the thrower before you buy it?


The ramps are not an issue, we used wood planks 10" wide and roughly 6' long with sections of small linked chain nailed across every 6" or so. Never lost a blower going down or up. Trust me, I've done it THOUSANDS of times.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hexa Fox;1846706 said:


> Definitely a good idea. Thanks for mentioning it. The whole reason that I came here in a hurry to buy a snow blower was because Cub Cadet has $100 off that ends Tuesday. So I was going to build some ramps in the next couple of days and play around with the unit at the dealership and see how much effort/trouble it took to get it into the back of my truck.
> 
> I will probably build some ramps and take the house over them and see how the machine handles it. Buswell Forest has a great idea too. I already looked into it but after he mentioned it tonight I looked again and found some cool stuff. I am still concerned with that much weight pulling directly down on my trailer hitch for an extended period of time though.
> 
> ...


Forget about that hitch BS. once that ramp gets snowy it will loose all grip, then you'll be catching those containment rails on the way up. Just load it in the truck, simple as that.

No offense Buswell.:salute:


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

WIPensFan;1846712 said:


> The ramps are not an issue, we used wood planks 10" wide and roughly 6' long with sections of small linked chain nailed across every 6" or so. Never lost a blower going down or up. Trust me, I've done it THOUSANDS of times.


Thanks will look into this. You said small pieces of linked chain? You mean like really really thin pieces? It would be nice if I could get away with only buying a $2,000 snow blower and not anything else besides a couple shovels, and some winter gear. At least for this year.

Should I purchase a couple bags of salt and put it in the back of my truck? Should I keep salt off any surfaces? Like Concrete, Asphalt, or Stone? Should I lay salt down before or after snow removal?


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

Now all I have to do is decide between the Cub Cadet 3X or the Toro Power Max 1028...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hexa Fox;1846715 said:


> Thanks will look into this. You said small pieces of linked chain? You mean like really really thin pieces? It would be nice if I could get away with only buying a $2,000 snow blower and not anything else besides a couple shovels, and some winter gear. At least for this year.
> 
> Should I purchase a couple bags of salt and put it in the back of my truck? Should I keep salt off any surfaces? Like Concrete, Asphalt, or Stone? Should I lay salt down before or after snow removal?


Depends if the customer wants it or not.
Chain should be like 1/2" links. I think I still have some ramps, I'll take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

WIPensFan;1846721 said:


> Depends if the customer wants it or not.
> Chain should be like 1/2" links. I think I still have some ramps, I'll take a picture tomorrow.


I would appreciate that. Thanks for taking the time to help me.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hexa Fox;1846725 said:


> I would appreciate that. Thanks for taking the time to help me.


No problem.


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

We have a couple of Honda track machines. No problem with them "floating". They dig in real good. In order to get a better "bite" in the snow you release the transport lever and now the machine can rock back and forth. When you need a better bite, rock the machine forward and it will chew ALOT more snow. In real deep snow you can actually run the machine on top of the snow. The only complaint we have is it is not as nimble as a wheeled machine.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hexa Fox;1846725 said:


> I would appreciate that. Thanks for taking the time to help me.


Pics of my old ramps. Thes are 20-25 yrs old. This truck sits higher in back than my older trucks did, but you can bend the ramp end that sits on the tailgate to conform better. You could also use more chain if slipping is a concern. You simply walk between the two ramps when loading and unloading, don't try to walk up or down the ramps as thats dangerous in the snow. Keep the blower to the back of the truck so you never have to get in the bed of the truck. Put some barriers( I liked tires) in the bed so the blower can't shift in transit, avoid tie downs as they are a PITA to deal with every time loading and unloading. Just keep the blower running between accounts, saves time and keeps it warm.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Two thumbs up on the chain idea


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200466691_200466691

Your truck is capable of having at least 350 lbs of trailer tongue weight. All the blower and hitch platform will do is give you the ballast you would want in snow anyways. This one is ideal.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

AccuCon;1846947 said:


> Two thumbs up on the chain idea


Yeah, great idea.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

WIPensFan;1846931 said:


> Pics of my old ramps.


Thanks for getting back to me. I appreciate it a lot.

Looks really good. I just went to the Cub Cadet dealer today and looked at the Cub Cadet 3530TDE (the one I have been talking about). The dealer is really friendly and he is about half an hour up the road. He said they work on all products they sell there.

He let me play around with it a little there in the showroom. It looks and feels like a solid piece of machinery. I have to make my mind up before Tuesday though. I can buy it right now for $1,900 plus tax and I am pretty sure he is going to give it to me for $1,800.

I talked to a my "most local" Toro dealer which is about forty five minutes up the road. They have a Power Max HD 1028 in stock. One of the things that concerned me a little but was the 30" Cub Cadet did seem enormous. So maybe I am better off with the 28" Toro.

However I did really like the Cub Cadet. I think that I am going to go look at the Toro Power Max HD 1028 tomorrow too. Then I will make my decision. It is a very difficult one...

Also WIPensFan my truck is the same body style as yours. A 2007 (New Body Style Silverado). I was at Home Depot the other day and honestly could not find any boards to suite my needs. I need to go look again.

How long and thick are your boards here?


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

Hexa Fox;1847025 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. I appreciate it a lot.
> 
> Looks really good. I just went to the Cub Cadet dealer today and looked at the Cub Cadet 3530TDE (the one I have been talking about). The dealer is really friendly and he is about half an hour up the road. He said they work on all products they sell there.
> 
> ...


Do yourself a favor and get some rough cut hardwood 2" planks sawn up. Softwood bows too much. they are heavier and more expensive but worth it IMO.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

tbi;1847032 said:


> Do yourself a favor and get some rough cut hardwood 2" planks sawn up. Softwood bows too much. they are heavier and more expensive but worth it IMO.


Yes, we used Oak 2x10 or 2x12.


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

WIPensFan;1847072 said:


> Yes, we used Oak 2x10 or 2x12.


You guys know where I can find any of this at? I could not find any at Home Depot.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

A few things.

1. 
things would be a lot easier for you with a plow on the truck, been running my truck for the last 4 years plowing all winter and expect to get another 5-6 out of it before I trade it in.
My last truck was a plow truck before I bought it it plowed snow for 4 years with me and 11 years before that.
if someone is beating their truck that bad plowing snow that they have to trade it in each year then they are not doing things right.
After your first season I bet you will be going to a plow.

2.
Have you thought about using a ATV with a plow, they are handy and do clear snow pretty quick.

3.
If you do go with snowblower, make sure you have a back up one!!!, you do not want to be stuck having to shovel driveways by hand.

4.
Make sure you have a toolbox with the tools and extra parts so you can fix the snowblower quickly if it breaks, the two stagers have cotter pins I believe that can snap pretty easy.
I use a one stage for the very few and rare times I get out of the truck to do a sidewalk.

5.
Spare gloves, socks, boots, change of clothing anything else you wear that can get wet.

Good luck


----------



## Hexa Fox (Oct 15, 2014)

MSsnowplowing;1847172 said:


> A few things.
> 
> 1.
> things would be a lot easier for you with a plow on the truck, been running my truck for the last 4 years plowing all winter and expect to get another 5-6 out of it before I trade it in.
> ...


I thought about the ATV method. However a big downfall to a ATV around here is that West Virginia let separate counties make their own laws regarding them. So it is illegal to ride any kind of ATV here on any paved road.

Anyway they are legal to ride around during snow storms and things of that nature. The big downfall is that it would be pretty useless during the summer months. It is a really crappy law because we live out in the middle of no where and our roads barley stay paved. It is rough country and ATV's are illegal.

I also heard that ATV's have a really rough time moving snow. I am not certain myself because I have rarely seen them in action. I know that they struggle with hard West Virginia snow around here. Especially if the upper portion freezes over.

This is something that is not a problem for machines like the Cub Cadet 3530TDE and Toro Power Max HD 1028. However I have heard horror stories about the shear pins breaking. Probably the reason the Cub Cadet comes with extra ones.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Hexa Fox;1847189 said:


> I thought about the ATV method. However a big downfall to a ATV around here is that West Virginia let separate counties make their own laws regarding them. So it is illegal to ride any kind of ATV here on any paved road.
> 
> Anyway they are legal to ride around during snow storms and things of that nature. The big downfall is that it would be pretty useless during the summer months. It is a really crappy law because we live out in the middle of no where and our roads barley stay paved. It is rough country and ATV's are illegal.
> 
> ...


not just breaking, but sucking things up like newspapers, phone books, wire, rope etc... You would be surprised at the things people leave in their driveways.
There was even a thread on it a ways back.
I know my sidewalk guys had a snow blower out for three days because they sucked up a phone book wrapped in plastic and tied up with rubber bands.
They had to take it apart to get it cleared.
Find a used one, it never hurts to have a backup one just in case.


----------

